# '05 Fuji Team Pro



## Mike Gonyea (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=6

What do you guys think? I have found nothing on the web. Just got a good deal on one and I am exited about it. ----Mike


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

It's a little late to ask for advice. You already bought the bike!
Tell you what, after you ride it a couple of times, come back and tell us your impressions. 

And include lots of pics. 

We love that stuff.


----------



## Mike Gonyea (Jun 19, 2005)

covenant said:


> It's a little late to ask for advice. You already bought the bike!
> Tell you what, after you ride it a couple of times, come back and tell us your impressions.
> 
> And include lots of pics.
> ...



Well it came in! Way better than I thought. It really is cool. I will get some pics. Test ride soon as I pay it off at the shop. Just wondering if anyone has seen these etc. I got way to good a deal to pass up. It fits perfect. Pays to do your homework. ----Mike


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

It is the same basic bike as the Motobecane sold by Bikes Direct, Supergo Scattante R-600 and Flyte (formally Airborne) bikes. The Motobecane frame is idententical, and all sell for about $1200. For $1200 they are a good value, for the $2000 suggested retail, they are overpriced as they don't use full Ultegra group and use house brand stems, seatposts, etc..


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Mike Gonyea (Jun 19, 2005)

Season end sale. $1300. Ritchey stem and bars. The onlything house brand is the fuji seat. It does have tektro brakes. even the graphics are airbrushed not stickers. Execpt for team pro etc. The paint is just awesome. The bikes you are talking about all have the same frame as the fuji Roubaix. One thing about Fuji is they make there owne frames (as well asalmost everyone elsesmade in Taiwan bikes). This is definitly a nice bike. I guess it blows away everything I have seen under $1800. I just cant get over that the graphics are paint on a bike this price.


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

cdmc said:


> It is the same basic bike as the Motobecane sold by Bikes Direct, Supergo Scattante R-600 and Flyte (formally Airborne) bikes. The Motobecane frame is idententical, and all sell for about $1200. For $1200 they are a good value, for the $2000 suggested retail, they are overpriced as they don't use full Ultegra group and use house brand stems, seatposts, etc..


Actually, this frame is different than every bike you list. The geometry is identical as the Moto, but not the materials. The Moto frame is 100% AL and is the same as the Fuji Team Superlite (rebranded '04 model). The Fuji Team Pro has carbon seatstays.

The Scattante R-660 is also a different frame...different geometry. I've seen them in person and they look kinda crappy - ugly welds, ugly paint, ugly tube shape. I don't think these come from the same factory as the Fuji frame (which looks so much nicer).

The Fuji bikes also differ from all other brands in that they don't have any "house brand" stuff. Supergo uses Supergo...Motobecane uses M-Wings (Tektro brakes, ugh)...but Fuji uses all Ritchey and Shimano and other "name brands". This particular bike has 100% Ultegra drivetrain, Truvativ Rouleur crankset, Ritchey Pro cockpit. There isn't a "house name" piece on the bike (again, not like house brand stuff is any worse).

Last but not least, when you buy a Fuji you are at least buying a brand name bike. With a Moto you have to deal with Bikes Direct if anything falls apart. With Supergo you have to deal with Supergo. WIth Flyte...who knows. But with Fuji you can go to dealers around the country. The dealer network is not nearly as big as Trek or Giant...it's more like owning a Jamis.

Thx...Doug


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

*You're gonna like it*



Mike Gonyea said:


> http://www.fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=6
> 
> What do you guys think? I have found nothing on the web. Just got a good deal on one and I am exited about it. ----Mike


You are definitely going to like the bike. I own a Fuji Team from 2003 and the geometry is identical (component spec is close). I absolutely love my bike. Even with a 100% AL frame, I think the bike rides comfortably. It's not as buzzy as other AL bikes I have ridden. Your bike has carbon seatstays, which may take even more buzz out of the ride.

Just one word of advice -- this bike is a quick handling bike. It's definitely not "twitchy", but it isn't a touring bike either.

Have fun and let us know how things turn out.

Thx...Doug


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

dgangi said:


> The Scattante R-660 is also a different frame...different geometry. I've seen them in person and they look kinda crappy - ugly welds, ugly paint, ugly tube shape. I don't think these come from the same factory as the Fuji frame (which looks so much nicer).
> 
> The Fuji bikes also differ from all other brands in that they don't have any "house brand" stuff. Supergo uses Supergo...Motobecane uses M-Wings (Tektro brakes, ugh)...but Fuji uses all Ritchey and Shimano and other "name brands". This particular bike has 100% Ultegra drivetrain, Truvativ Rouleur crankset, Ritchey Pro cockpit. There isn't a "house name" piece on the bike (again, not like house brand stuff is any worse).
> 
> ...


I guess you should look again a little more closely at the Scattante bikes. The paint and weld quality of the Scattante frames is as good as any other mass produced frame. I build one up for my wife and thing actually looks quite sweet, and this is after owning a Lemond, two Kleins, two Titus, a Gary Fisher and a Turner. 

Last I checked using Truvati cranks does not make a 100% Ultegra drivetrain. You would need Ultegra Cranks to have a 100% Ultegra Drivetrain. Did you also notice that the Fuji uses Tektro brakes, those same brakes you cringe at. Ritchey Comp products. Same thing as house brand components, they simply spray a different name on the component depending on what manufacture it is going to. 

All that said, did the buyer get a good deal? At $1300 for the bike from a LBS with good LBS support, I would say absolutely. If he had paid $1500-2000 the answer would have been no.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

BTW, for the original poster, if you find the brakes really don't work well on your new bike, try some Kool Stop pads. For $10 a pair, they will make a dramatic increase in braking performance.


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

cdmc said:


> I guess you should look again a little more closely at the Scattante bikes. The paint and weld quality of the Scattante frames is as good as any other mass produced frame. I build one up for my wife and thing actually looks quite sweet, and this is after owning a Lemond, two Kleins, two Titus, a Gary Fisher and a Turner.
> 
> Last I checked using Truvati cranks does not make a 100% Ultegra drivetrain. You would need Ultegra Cranks to have a 100% Ultegra Drivetrain. Did you also notice that the Fuji uses Tektro brakes, those same brakes you cringe at. Ritchey Comp products. Same thing as house brand components, they simply spray a different name on the component depending on what manufacture it is going to.
> 
> All that said, did the buyer get a good deal? At $1300 for the bike from a LBS with good LBS support, I would say absolutely. If he had paid $1500-2000 the answer would have been no.


Yikes - didn't notice the Tektro brakes on the Fuji before. I've seen the Fuji Pro at an LBS and didn't recall those brakes on the bike. I hear Tektro brakes are not *that* bad, but they are definitely a cost-custting measure to Ultegras. My '03 Fuji Team has real Ultegra brakes (which are still not that good either IMHO).

I never said that the Fuji was better than the other bikes becaues they use Ritchey Pro instead of "house brand" stuff. What I meant to say was that Fuji uses all branded parts whereas many other bikes at this level don't. Even if the quality is truly the same between Ritchey (or TTT or Deda) and most house brand parts, the branded stuff demands a higher price because...well...it says "Ritchey" (or "Deda" or whatever).

Regarding Scattante, I've seen dozens and dozens of them (Supergo has a big shop here in Phoenix), and the quality ranges anywhere from OK to great (this is not based on facts...just my observation). 3 of my friends own Scattantes (2 660's and 1 carbon) and they have been good bikes...but one of the 660's has a lot of chips in the paint. That blue paint seems to come off relatively easily. And personally, I just could not ride a bike with a big "Scattante" sticker on it. That name just sounds silly...like some hilbilly's from Kentucky tried to come up with a cool name for a bike (almost as bad as "Weyless"). Just a personal issue of mine...

Anyway, it's all good. Fuji, Scattante, Specialized, Trek, Colnago...whatever...as long as it makes the owner happy and the bike gets ridden.

Thx...Doug


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

I haven't had any problem with the Chipping paint, but that was a common complaint about the Weyless FS bikes that Supergo made. Strangley, the Access Hardtail by Supergo hasn't had any paint issues, probably they are made iin two different factories.


----------

